# Plumbing or Electrical



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2009)

Where should this one get posted? :shock:


----------



## fatboy (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

WOW......all I can say.....:shock:

I guess in both forums, eh?


----------



## Mule (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

Okay......nice vented conduit!


----------



## mueller (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

I have actually seen this before, The  wire came from the satellite dish mounted on the roof next to the vent.


----------



## north star (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

*I would vote for the electrical section.    The vent piping appears*

*to be there BEFORE the electrical.*


----------



## High Desert (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

Maybe a "I don't have a clue about what I'm doing" page.

As Ron White says, "you can't fix stupid."


----------



## jar546 (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

Bumping up for the newer members.  This one is always a favorite.


----------



## Plans Approver (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical



> I have actually seen this before, The  wire came from the satellite dish mounted on the roof next to the vent.


Never assume that it is mounted next to the vent.






this one belongs in plumbing.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

Now I know how to get cable to the second floor without screwing with the drywall.


----------



## JBI (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

Just don't blame the dish provider if you get...

Crappy service! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

JD,

That install just "stinks!"  :roll:


----------



## jim baird (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

My grandfather built my mom's house in 1952.

He included a galvanized steel pipe that penetrated right by the roof ridge to mount the TV antenna on.

Cleverly, he put a turned down ell about midway up the mast and fed the flat antenna wire inside the pipe, out the elbow and up to the aluminum array.

He pointed that out to me one day and said that wire placement was "the only one like it in captivity".


----------



## jim baird (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

ps

I haven't seen the drawings but a cousin has them.

Drawings my grandad and dad made of a "bricklaying machine" for which they made a patent application sometime in the late 40's.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical



> He included a galvanized steel pipe that penetrated right by the roof ridge to mount the TV antenna on.


Today that would be know as a lightning rod


----------



## skipharper (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Plumbing or Electrical

Its low voltage!! Plumbing :lol:


----------

